# Final Destination 5 3D (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Good grief.....

http://www.heatvisionblog.com/2010/04/final-destination-5-writer-eric-heisserer-the-thing.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Woo HOO! About time....I mean who can resist seeing someone die from Laser-Eye surgery? Or watching people die from any unusual or impossible ways? 

Ok, I kid. The only real saving grace from these flicks is it IS satisfying having every character I don't care about get theirs in the end. Say, that would be a neat one, an air compressor hose gets thrust into the anal canal of some poor sap who cheated death by avoiding a subway catastrophy, he "inflates" to the point of...well, the point is even I can write these things.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

uhhh, while I am a fan of the series didn't they advertise the last one(The Final Destination) as the LAST one? That's why it was titled THE and not Final Destination 4, right??


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Not to mention after seeing "The Final Destination" I have no desire to see anymore! It was EASILY the worst in the series and not by a short margin! I still like 3 the best and it's DVD is really a lot of fun when you can determine the "life/deaths" of some of the characters.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Boy! Death sure is a sore loser!


----------



## just_HaLLoWeEn_Tim (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought for sure that the last one was it but I guess not lol I dont mind seeing them but always the same stuff pretty much


----------

